
Police reportedly raided the Moscow office of Nginx - abhishektwr
https://www.businessinsider.com.au/nginx-russian-police-cofounders-f5-networks-2019-12?r=US&IR=T
======
jascii
Previously reported on here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21771144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21771144)

